# How would I press a transfer onto a silk shirt?



## jjsmalls08 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello all, I had a customer who asked me if I could put a transfer onto a silk shirt. I told him I believe I could but would have to get back to him on the details and pricing. Is this possible, how would i go about it, and is there a special kind of paper I have to use or can I use standard transfer paper? Please help. Thank you. 
-jjsmalls08


----------



## electrosketch (Mar 21, 2009)

I spent about an hour googling this topic, and if it were me, I would take a pass.

There are specially prepared silk fabrics made for applying transfers to, and there are similar products with release paper precut to load into desktop printers.

One link was to someone who has applied for a patent, for a chemical to treat silk before applying a heat transfer so as not to yellow the fabric once heat is applied.

Traditionally, silk is painted and then set with steam or low heat ironing to ensure wash fastness.

Manufacturers use discharge printing to screen print directly onto silk.

I could be wrong, but I think you run the risk of yellowing or otherwise discoloring a silk garment by trying to apply a heat transfer to it.

Even if you were to go with digitally printing the garment, you will still need to learn how to lightly iron or steam set the ink. Unless there is a water based air dry system, idk?


----------

